# Rut in Ontario



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Seen some scrapes but no runs see what happens saturday


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

No rubs sorry


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I would have thought it started by now but bucks don't seem to be responding to calls or "the can" yet like they normally do this time of year. Hopefully things pick up this weekend, Nov. 16th is usually a good date for me


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

It's on in my area. My friend Larry and I did some scouting and found scrapes as well as rubs. We have seen bucks following does through the week. Two days ago Larry got two shots off at a buck with his longbow that refused to leave the does side. We have been seeing both bucks and does through the day and I put an arrow through a nice buck yesterday around 4 pm.
I can never seem to get a picture to work on AT but will give it another try later.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

resize your pic smaller charles had same problem won`t accept seems if you have it in large pic numbers for clarity.. way to go on the deer


----------



## CDN ARCHER (Nov 8, 2012)

Rut has been going on here since Oct 31 was the first sighting of a mature daylight buck seen rubs and scrapes mid Oct , the next day, 2 concession over Nov 1 st at 4:30 pm shot a 8pt chasing 3 does with a 12 behind didnt see him after the shot . 

This week after the controlled hunt seen no chasing yet but have seen single fawns meaning that does are in estorus . I have found a nice rub line another buck has made this afternoon and will be there depending on wind to see if I can fill a tag .


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I Killed my Small 8 Pt coming to the Grunt and Rattiling Nov 3rd,We killed another on the 10th Chasing Does,The rut is on,Right now in my area,Hopefully gonna lay the Smack down on a Big lad with the .35 Rem Lever Action this weekend...Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I Have all kinds of Rubs and Scrapes on all 3 Of our Property's and some big ones to boot..Should be a Fun weekend,Work Sucks...Grizz


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my obeservations for the last 3 weeks(I hunt 91 and 92 SW Ont). Since the last week of Oct I saw multiple scrapes opened up. Even walk up on a young 6pt working a scrape at 230pm. Oct 31 I sat most of the day (out from 11-1pm) and saw lots of does and fawns and 6 different young bucks wandering(nothing mature). Nov 5-11 I hunted black powder all week and only saw 1 monster opening morning at a distance. I had 1 more nice buck walk by but he's was too young. Our gang only had 2 mature buck harvested and only 1 doe was taken (2 other smaller bucks also). This week I sat most of wed 530am-11am then 2pm-dark and only saw 2 does with fawns. I've also hunted monday night,tuesday night and tonight and seen nothing. So either Bucks have does locked down,or the ruts just slow,or I'm over thinking it. Just what I've seen and observed. On a side note my wife thinks I spend too much time in the woods. My cell phone died before I could respond,good thing.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ravenhunter said:


> On a side note my wife thinks I spend too much time in the woods.



It's like she's speaking Spanish.....I don't even understand what that means?


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Started to see acouple of my trail camera bucks during shooting hour this week, will be back in the stand tomorrow morning hoping to get one on the ground real soon.


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

just rattled these two out tonight 


















and no I didn't shoot either of them:teeth:


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

NIce looking deer there. That bigger one would have been temping, right now I'd be happy with anything just to fill the freezer. Started getting things ready to hang one today dug out the pully and rope hoping that I'll need it in the morning.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

nice pics Tim!


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Those pictures get the blood pumping. I still have one tag left to fill and am looking forward to spending more time in the outdoors with my bow and some good friends. Good luck out there guys and fill those tags.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Right on CK ,got me a buck this week also.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

10pt on Friday. First movement, daytime movement I've seen this year. Does have been active.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

saw seven today including the biggest buck I have ever seen..........til the muzzleloader just fizzled out the end of the barrel when I pulled the trigger. Man what a frustrating night!


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

watched a 150 class ten point tend a doe and fight off two smaller bucks for almost 2 hours 90 yards from me on nov 2nd


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Sounds like your powder got saturated in gun oil, been there before. Nothing worse than when you gun goes pop not bang.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Sounds like the gun was not being left in the cold once it was loaded,and the powder was weakened from moisture.You usallay don't use oil in a Muzzleloader.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds like Murphy's Law to me. Bummer for sure.


----------



## Brent Martin (Oct 10, 2012)

Saw a bunch of fresh scrapes and bumped a buck going to my stand on Sunday. Also a young buck was killed on the road in front of my house.


----------

